# Is there a swarm tracker of some sort?



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Are you aware of this thread?
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?210361-Please-Post-your-Swarm-Dates

You can search any thread using the '_Search Thread_' dropdown above the first post on this page.


----------



## cjfoster72 (May 30, 2013)

Yes, I am aware of that thread, but I don't see a good way to filter on current posts for my general area. I was looking for something that visually depicts locations of swarm activity...maybe this doesn't exist...


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

cjfoster72 said:


> Yes, I am aware of that thread, but I don't see a good way to filter on current posts for my general area. I was looking for something that visually depicts locations of swarm activity...maybe this doesn't exist...


It would be nice if there were some map where people could put in their zip and flag it as having seen/caught/thrown a swarm. To see when the wave makes it way north.

We put out our swarm traps last night here in east central Iowa. I'd imagine early June is probably the time when swarming really starts to get underway. You should be a bit sooner than us (my wife is from Pekin, IL and it's been significantly warmer than up here). 

I just searched for "Iowa" in that thread and the few posts there were on there seemed to be Early/Mid June or so. You could search for Illinois or IL and get a feel for when they typically happen.


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

The problem is the percentage of beeks on Beesource is not super high, and the percentage of beeks on beesource that reports swarms is even less. Getting accurate data would be difficult without a high number of folks reporting.


----------



## cjfoster72 (May 30, 2013)

Agreed, but even if one person from my area reported a swarm, I would at least know that conditions were right for me to start expecting them.


----------



## Firerescue (Sep 10, 2013)

Cj I'm from Greenville Illinois don't know where your from but as soon as I here of any swarms I'll let you know I have 9 swarm traps out for the year, I'd say we should be seeing it come into affect anytime now. Just let me know when you hear about any swarms also because it'd be nice to know when it's going on.


----------



## cjfoster72 (May 30, 2013)

Sounds good Firerescue. I'm just outside Peoria, IL. I have 5 swarm traps out...nothing in them yet and no swarm calls yet either. I will post back on this thread as soon as I hear of one or catch one.


----------



## Firerescue (Sep 10, 2013)

If I was to guess I should see them a few days before you but it shouldn't be long I'm ready to get this adventure on!


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

Figure about 20 days after danalions bloom. I had fields of them last Monday. I figure the last weekend of May will be the start for here.
David


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

in clark co IL did a cut out last weekend and there were several queen cells almost capped, looked like they were getting ready to swarm


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

here is a good way to do it if anyone wants to take the initiative

https://www.google.com/earth/outreach/tutorials/spreadsheet.html


----------



## juzzerbee (Apr 17, 2012)

Great idea. Any postings of swarms would be neat, not only for my area but to see the rest of the country or world. A good educational tool. Some of us deer hunters like to check online rut reports to see the mating time of deer(sounds weird but makes for a great time to hunt). That has to do with time, weather, etc.. sort of like swarms.
Harley Craig, good job doing your homework and finding that on Google...anyone interested in taking that on??? Michael Bush, are you tech savvy:thumbsup: Somebody start this up! juzzer


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

All the info in that thread used to be put into a database by zip code. Does Dobbins still maintain that website?



Rader Sidetrack said:


> Are you aware of this thread?
> http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?210361-Please-Post-your-Swarm-Dates
> 
> You can search any thread using the '_Search Thread_' dropdown above the first post on this page.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

One problem with the thread linked above is that many of those adding swarm reports to it don't respect the requested data format. 

The only practical way to gather info like this is with an on-screen _form _that _enforces _the data requirements, and loads the data into a searchable database. And that data entry form really should be protected by a 'login' system similar to Beesource.

So, one way to do this would be to develop the backend database, and tie it to a suitable data entry form, all going through the Beesource membership validation process. I suspect that is not an easy task to do without impacting current Beesource performance and security. Don't hold your breath! 



P.S. The website that is in _drobbins _signature is a dead link, so I suspect that database is non-functional also.


----------



## cjfoster72 (May 30, 2013)

The Google Earth Spreadsheet Mapper looks like a great way to track the northerly movement of swarms. Someone from our beekeeper's association actually put a mapper of this format together for people to show where they catch swarms in our local area, but that doesn't show the track of swarms as they move north through the U.S. It looks very easy to set the spreadsheet mapper up, but I am swamped right now and getting ready to leave town for a couple weeks...just when the swarms will probably hit!!! %$#@#@#$%^&^!!! 

I just hope when I get back into town on June 4th that all 5 of my swarm traps are full!!:banana:


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

He used to hand type the info into the database himself. I haven't heard him on the forum in years.


----------



## cjfoster72 (May 30, 2013)

Firerescue, I know of one swarm that was caught here on Tuesday by a guy in our beekeeper's association. That's it. I checked my 5 swarm traps yesterday and nothin' going on yet. I know some guys from down in Greenville....meeting them at SMN in DuQuoin in June...


----------

